# Color breeding



## Piston86 (Oct 17, 2021)

If my brindle and white male and my champagne female breed what color would the puppies most likely be?


----------



## sergio87 (Nov 4, 2019)

I think you have a better chance of being brindle. a greeting!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Piston86 said:


> If my brindle and white male and my champagne female breed what color would the puppies most likely be?


Hello Piston86. There are already way too many bully type mutts without homes and available to those looking for one. I know you are just asking what if but please don't breed a pair of dogs without a purpose of improving the breed. 

Joe


----------



## sergio87 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mine is brindle and the truth is that it has a very beautiful coat. Love it!


----------

